# New - looking for advise



## rixer (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi - came across the site and thought before spending my cash on a tt thought it wise to ask a few opinions online....

Have been looking around and am interested in a silver or black 225 - old shape. I presume this is the one to go for as the 3.2 is not a massive amount more powerful and the 180 being less powered??? Plus the twin exhaust looks good.
Any things to be aware of when buying ?

I want to get one with 60k ish on the clock as the budget is around £6k - do you think this is realistic for mileage?

Also keen on the RS4 alloys 18" - did these come as standard on cars after 2002? does anyone know a rough cost of buying the wheels separate?? - Are there any suspension changes from say 2000 - 2005 or are all tts specked with the same?

Interior - I have seen a couple of models with the white looking seats and think looks nice compared to the black - is it easy to replace the standard seats with some alternates? Expensive??
Example below....
Any info much appreciated


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi rixer and welcome to the forum

think £6k may be a little short for a 60k 2002+ at the moment although possibly not too far away yet

2002 > got the 18" RS4 alloys as standard afaik and the lower suspension - genuine old style RS4s come up in the FS section quite often - from audi you would be looking at £400+ per wheel

lots of good aftermarket styles available - love the vortex ones personally

silver leather came with the S line models in 2002 and then others 2003 >

a good look through the mk1 section and the search function will help you get a good car

keep looking in the FS or place a post in the Wanted section - plenty of mk1s around at the moment

good luck - keep us up to date


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome check that the cam belt\water pump etc have been changed 
Once you get your TT you will be wanting to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome , keep an eye on the for sale section on here , plenty nice tt's in there 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i thought the upgrades came on the 2003 TT.

your budget is a tad low but will still get you a 2000 plate.

welcome.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Upgrades were on the 2003 model year -mid 2002 , silver leather is soooooooo nice.


----------

